# Multieffect for vocal & looper question



## dr_kotasz (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all,

can you suggest for me a good looper and a good vocal multi-effect?

I want to form an acoustic duo with my girlfriend and we look for a good and simple gear for this project.
The effect for her vocal could be a TC-Helicon Voicetone Harmony-M, because my girlfriend want to add some harmonies to her vocal parts controlled by a MIDI keyboard.
She wants harmony effects, midi-controlled harmonies, reverb, maybe delay.... not so many things but the sound quality is prio 1!
that's why we plan a TC-Helicon Harmony-M

And also, we need a good, but not too expensive looper. 8 tracks are enough!
We think about a Digitech looper, this one: Jamman stereo

If all this are in one equipment... it's OK!

Any suggestion?

IMPORTANT NOTE: The tuning will be A=432Hz...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 25, 2012)

I've got a TC Helicon Voice Play. It's got effects and looping abilities.

You can't get very deep with the editing, it's really meant for singers who aren't that experienced with programming effects. For some that's a blessing, for me it's a curse.

I've got the GXT or GTX, whatever. You can plug a guitar into it, it'll automatically pick up on the key you're playing in and deliver your harmonies that way. There's also some amp/effects stuff in there so you can tweak your guitar sound a bit. Haven't used that feature a single bit, so I can't tell ya how well it works.

It's useable for sure, but like I said, no deep editing leaves a lot to be desired.


----------

